# Fisch verliert Farbe...



## Macke150983 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo.... Habe eine Frage und zwar passieren bei meinen Fischen komische dinge.... letztes Jahr verlor bei mir ein Skubunki die Farbe... Er wurde komplett Weiß.... Nach 2 Monaten war er wieder Bunt... Dieses Jahr hat ein anderer das gleiche Problem... und ein weißer Koi wird auf einmal Schwarz... Habe schon aus spaß gesagt der klaut den anderen die Farbe... weiß einer von euch was da los ist????:crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe...*



Macke150983 schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch was da los ist????:crazy



Die Natur spielt dir einen Streich 

Bei Japan-Koi kommt es vor das sie durch unser hartes Wasser Farbe verlieren, bei Komonyru ist das öfter mal der Fall. 
Die Farbe kann dann wiederkommen, oder eben nicht.

Aber auch eine Überdosis eines Medikaments oder falsches/schlechtes Futter können die Farbwechsel begünstigen.


----------



## resa51 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe...*

Hallo Macke

ich habe das gleiche Problem bei meinen 5 Sarasars, Die sind jetzt 5 Jahre alt, hatten anfangs eine sehr schöne Zeichnung, aber von der roten Farbe ist jetzt nichts mehr übrig.
Unser Wasser kommt mit 
GH 5°
KH 2,5°
aus der Leitung. Ich bin also regelmäßig am aufhärten. 
Der Farbverlust scheint also mit der Wasserhärte nicht wirklich zusammen zu hängen.
Wäre wirklich interessant mal eine Erklärung zu bekommen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe...*



resa51 schrieb:


> Der Farbverlust scheint also mit der Wasserhärte nicht wirklich zusammen zu hängen.



Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben "Japan-Koi".

In den Zuchtgebieten haben die extrem weiches Wasser, aber warum das meist nur beim Sumi auftritt ? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Horst T. (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben "Japan-Koi".
> In den Zuchtgebieten haben die extrem weiches Wasser, aber warum das meist nur beim Sumi auftritt ? Keine Ahnung



Ich weis ja nicht ob das ein Tabuthema ist, oder ob es überhaupt ein Thema ist, aber mal eine Frage. 
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag  erwähnt habe, habe ich früher Diskusfische gehältert und dort ist es öfter bei Asiaten vorgekommen, das diese mit Farbfutter gefüttert wurden und dann im Geschäft super schön anzusehen waren. Nur wenn man diese Tiere dann zuhause hatte und dann "normal " gefüttet wurde, hat sich das mit dedr Farbe wieder " gelegt " 
Es gab da dann auch bald in Deutschland Futter zu kaufen das die Tiere nach einer gewissen Zeit und der entsperechden Veranlagung schön rötlich werden lassen......
Ist das nun auch bei Koi aus Übersee ein Thema


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe...*

Hallo Horst,
ich denke das ist beim Koifutter gängige Praxis. Ist fast jedem Futter sind Spirulinaanteile mit drin, dass zumindest das Rot der Koi wieder kräftiger macht (machen soll). Mit dem Nachteil das dass Weiß "gelber" werden kann


----------

